

Ask HN: Where to hire a great web designer? - aresant

I'm working with two start-ups in San Diego that are both in need of a great internal graphics designer.<p>About to start posting listings - any gems out there for finding talent?
======
ssclafani
<http://www.authenticjobs.com/>

<http://jobs.37signals.com/>

<http://www.krop.com/>

~~~
aresant
Excellent - authenticjobs is new to me and I'll give all three a try - thanks
for the info -

------
lsemel
Sign up for <http://elegant.ly>

~~~
aresant
Nice - landing page is a bit vague though - but will give it a try, thanks for
the info -

